# The App



## cdcarter (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi 
My name is Chrissie , I have 2 Marginated tortoises 

Stan and Gordina

I was wondering if there is issues with the tortoise table app ? 

I can’t seem to get past 25 pictures in the off line mode , we have tried this on 2 devices now with no success ? 
Any ideas?


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 21, 2019)

You have to download the images to be able to see them all in offline mode. When you are offline, there is no way the app can get the images unless you have already stored them on your phone.

Since is is useful to have access, perhaps when browsing a garden center where there is limited access to a good connection, they have put a feature in the app to download the images to allow for that. But you have to download the images and info when you do have a good connection. This will also use some storage space on your smartphone..

When using the app when connected, click the menu icon in the upper right corner and select offline setup. You will see an option to download to your phone.


----------



## cdcarter (Mar 23, 2019)

I understand how to do it , it won’t go any further than 25 downloads , I have plenty of space on my phone it won’t load any more images or download shall I say past 25


----------



## cdcarter (Mar 23, 2019)




----------

